# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Garçon, il y a du Battlefield-like dans mon Crysis War

## Okxyd

Après plus de trois années de développement, le mod Casus Belli est enfin là et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que l'on n'a pas attendu pour rien.
 Mais reprenons les choses dans l'ordre : tout d'abord, Casus Belli, développé par la team French Touch Studio, est une totale conversion de Crysis War reprenant le gameplay de Battlefield 2 avec quelques originalités en prime dont voici le menu :

4 modes de jeu6 classesplein de cartesun système de squad à la Battlefield 2un système de commandement "semi-RTS"des Perks d'équipedu levelingplus de 20 armes contemporaines (AK47, M4, HK416…)8 nouveaux véhicules (Abrams, T90, Hummer, Littlebird…)de l'artillerie, de la logistique, du parachutage de matériel, etc. 

 Maintenant parlons de la réalisation et là on ne déconne plus : un body awareness qui fait mieux que 99% des FPS actuels, une bande-son soignée (réalisée par un orchestre pro mon bon monsieur), des bruitages qui n'ont pas à rougir face à un Battlefield 3, tout est là pour vous donner du fun et des sensations viscérales lors de joutes armées terriblement intenses (remerciements au dos de la jaquette de MoH pour cette phrase hautement racoleuse).
 Bref, vous l'aurez compris, ce mod suinte la classe et le professionnalisme et si vous êtes un joueur de FPS multi de bon goût, vous devriez normalement avoir envie d'y jouer maintenant, tout de suite.
 La bonne nouvelle, c'est que vous pouvez y jouer *gratuitement* et là je vous vois venir, vous vous dites "Mais qu'il est con ce Régis, un mod c'est toujours gratos".
 Hé bien vous avez tout à fait raison, sauf si vous n'avez pas Crysis War, mais pas de panique car les gars de chez French Touch Studio sont des petits malins et ont tout prévu.
*En effet, vous pourrez installer le mod en ne possédant que la démo téléchopable ici. Pour ce qui est de son installation, vous trouverez toutes les informations ici. A noter qu'il est également disponible sur Desura.
*
 Pour terminer par un avis de votre humble serviteur, je dirais que Casus Belli reprend ce qui se fait de mieux chez BF2 accompagné d'un soupçon de COD: Modern Warfare premier du nom, et force est d'avouer qu'il le fait incroyablement bien.
 Bref, jouez-y c'est d'la bonne.


 N.B. : à l'heure où j'écris cette news, Modus (le serveur de la communauté) devrait bientôt être en ligne et accueillir tout plein de Canards dans sa mare.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Conan3D

Je l'ai DL, faut que je l'essaye.

L'a l'air bien le bestiau  :Bave:

----------


## deeeg

tiens j'ai eu Crysis wars avec le jeu original et ne l'ai jamais lancé (partant du principe qu'un jeu solo aussi bien fait ne peut avoir qu'un multi de merde)... 

Vais peut-être faire ça, par curiosité, j'espère que c'est installable sous Steam...

----------


## gros_bidule

Good news !

Parcontre, PunkBuster est-il obligatoire ? (on n'est pas très copains)

----------


## Flaya

Un peu comme deeeg finalement je n'ai jamais trop osé lancer  ce jeu qui accompagné les crysis solo.
Tous cela m'a l'air très bon. Allez je DL ça.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Cool!

----------


## smooki

gros_bidule est donc un punk

Ya pas aussi un très bon mod "battletech" pour ce jeu ? Me tâte, crisys warhead (c'est bien la même chose) est à 10€ sur steam....

----------


## Niark

Crysis wars est le multi de Warhead, c'est bien ça qu'il faut prendre.

----------


## Okxyd

> gros_bidule est donc un punk
> 
> Ya pas aussi un très bon mod "battletech" pour ce jeu ? Me tâte, crisys warhead (c'est bien la même chose) est à 10€ sur steam....


Je l'ai mis en gras exprès mais j'aurais dû le mettre en rouge et en caractère 100 visiblement  ::P: , donc je me cite pour la peine:



> *
> En effet vous pourrez installer le mod en ne possédant que la démo téléchopable ici, pour ce qui est de l'installation du mod vous trouverez toutes les informations ici, à noter qu'il est également disponible sur Desura.*

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca ne répond pas à ma question  ::(: 
L'install de Crysis Warhead (autant le jeu complet que la démo) contient PunkBuster, et personne ne nous dit s'il est nécessaire pour le mod.

----------


## Okxyd

Je ne peux pas te répondre concernant Punkbuster, demande à Fabiolo sur le thread.

----------


## Fabiolo

Punkbuster n'est pas activé sur le serveur officiel.

----------


## smooki

C'est quoi le problème avec Punk Buster gros_bidule ? 
Tu joue à pas grand chose en ligne du coup soi ?




> Je l'ai mis en gras exprès mais j'aurais dû le mettre en rouge et en caractère 100 visiblement , donc je me cite pour la peine:


Merci merci Okxyd, *j'avais bien noté*, mais je me posais la question concernant le mod avec* les Mechas*, qui semblait pas mal  ::):

----------


## Typhonarick

Je parie qu'il faut beaucoup de ressources pour faire tourner le jeu ...

----------


## Kiwyh

Il fut un temps ou Crysis était le jeu le plus gourmand au monde. Maintenant n'importe quelle config devrait pouvoir le faire tourner.

----------


## Kofi

Installation  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je parie qu'il faut beaucoup de ressources pour faire tourner le jeu ...


A titre d'information, un *portable* équipé d'un Core i7 2630QM (2GHz) et d'une GTX 560M le fait tourner sans soucis (et avec un bon niveau de détails). Pas d'inquiétude donc.

----------


## Typhonarick

Oui, mais quand on a un ordinateur bas de gamme, il y a du soucis à se faire ... (processeur t4500, GT240M ...)

----------


## LeBabouin

Pas vu de serveur Casus Belli dans la liste des serveurs Wars O_o Comment s'appelle-t'il ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Comment tu les visualises les serveurs wars?

Normalement si tu lances le mod, tu ne vois que les serveurs faisant tourner le mod.

Si tu regardes via un truc comme gametracker, il y a toujours le nom casus belli dedans, mais ce n'est pas dit que les tracker voient forcement les serveurs.

----------


## LeBabouin

Ah ok merci ! J''avais juste lancé Crysis Wars pour voir s'il y avait des serveursCasus Belli avant d'installer la mod. J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi il faut la mod pour pouvoir voir les serveurs et pourquoi avec la mod on ne voit pas les serveurs Wars. Peut-être que tous les serveurs Casus Belli sont basés sur la démo?

----------


## Fabiolo

Non les serveurs sont basés sur la version de base. D'ailleurs on parle de démo mais ce n'est pas un bon terme, la démo est une version full, c'est juste qu'ils donnaient pas de serial avec.

----------


## LeBabouin

Fabio, impossible de télécharger le guide pour serveur dédié, sur le site Casus Belli! Tu pourrais pas mettre un lien ici s'il te plaît ?

Edit: j'ai posté la même demande sur le site et dolphineye va s'occuper de ça! Merci quand même!

----------


## Fabiolo

Le manuel pour le serveur dédié? 

Tu as besoin de quelles infos?

----------


## LeBabouin

Ca roule. En fait Il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans le download. Merci. De toute façon, faudra d'abord que j'arrive à faire démarrer le client qui n'a pas l'air de vouloir tourner sur mon poste. J'ai tout mis là si jamais tu voyais quelquechose de louche..  http://www.casusbelli-mod.com/forum/...hp?topic=487.0

EDIT c'est bon, j'avais installé dans un mauvais dossier  ::(:  J'avais 2 install de CW en fait dont une pourrie.

----------


## vulpex

Crysis, moi et mes potes on a tous décroché après le premier volet...

----------

